# Whiskey is for drinking, Water's for fighting.



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Started irrigating the farm I leased the other week, and this week the neighbor below me called for water as well; he gets his water out of the same lateral as I do. For the last several days he as has been turning my headgate down, and each morning when I get there I turn it back up. The other day he turned me way down and I had the ditch rider come out and make sure I was at the correct level, so this morning it was cut down again. If it keeps up I may have to have words with him, but first I am going to try to get the ditch rider to take care of it. So for the moment we are fighting over water.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Rent a track hoe and I'll let you divert as much water from here as you want. We have been isolated since 3/18 due to the second highest flood on record.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Get someone to weld a plate with a hole in it to the headgate so as you can put a lock on it. Then you won't have to have words.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Water is cheap in Indiana right now, corn squeezings look to get pricey!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Just goes to show you how much is different depending on your location.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Old saying here is you are better off screwing with the neighbors wife the screwing with the water.Well it is water drainage here,reverse irrigation.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The ditch rider got more water coming down now. He did not touch my headgate this morning, so I guess all is good now.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This is all so foreign to me. Somebody tell the ditch rider in the sky to send the water somewhere else.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Hayjosh said:


> This is all so foreign to me. Somebody tell the ditch rider in the sky to send the water somewhere else.


Here in the land of very little rain we have to irrigate, so there is a person that controls the water that is in the canal, and he is the ditch rider. it is his job to make sure everyone is getting their allotted amount of water. When you start irrigating you have to call in to get the water turned on and then when you want the water turned off. There are some guys that try to take more than what they are allowed. The farm I have leased is on the Midvale ditch, and our farm is on the Leclair ditch. The Midvale ditch has paperwork we are to fill out and turn in, and it takes about two days before you can get water; we also have to tell them how any acre feet per second of water we want. Now on the Leclair ditch they are a little more relaxed, we just have to call in when we are taking water, and when we shut it off.


----------

